# Streaming services



## bestcoaster (Sep 29, 2011)

Are there any music streaming services that do a good job with classical music? I've found streaming services a great way of finding new popular music that I didn't know existed, but so far the services I've found tend to be terrible for classical music. They suffer from problems such as:

*Incomplete and inconsistent metadata;
*No concept of a "work" as opposed to an album or track, so that shuffle services provide random movements while there's no easy way to play a single work without playing the entire album;
*Automatic gaps between tracks, which ruins any piece where movements flow continuously.

I doubt that anything exists that will really satisfy everything I want, but are there any services that are even half-decent?

Of course, streaming music is compressed, but I am not an audiophile and compressed music doesn't bother me.


----------

